# Feels like summer



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today the bite was slower than normal. Had moments of no action many times. Did manage a few nice cats and got some sunshine again.. Good company and lots of boats out there running close to boat.. We rocked and rolled most of the day.. 


















Ever notice how some fish just hafta curl ther tail right at that shutter moment..??

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------

